# Puppy Nipping/Biting



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

I looked at other threads about puppy biting and I've tried putting into action the advice offered. However, Storm isnt affected by any of it. I tried putting my finger to the back of mouth about 15 times (only when she tries to bite my fingers) and she keeps coming back to get my fingers. Then she gets a little upset and starts to bark at me when she cant get my fingers. I did get her at 10wks so I figured she learned from her mom and her littermates how not to bite. I also tried popping her nose when she bites too, but no luck, she wants to keep biting. My fiance says to grab her mouth and keep it closed and it lets her know who's boss. He actually did this and she didnt go for his hand for about 10 mins. Hmm?

Since she's deaf, I know she cant hear me say no or yelp. I dont like hitting, but if she bites too hard, I do give her a little wack on the butt and she sits and I hand her a toy. Is that bad?


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

Chicago said:


> I looked at other threads about puppy biting and I've tried putting into action the advice offered. However, Storm isnt affected by any of it. I tried putting my finger to the back of mouth about 15 times (only when she tries to bite my fingers) and she keeps coming back to get my fingers. Then she gets a little upset and starts to bark at me when she cant get my fingers. I did get her at 10wks so I figured she learned from her mom and her littermates how not to bite. I also tried popping her nose when she bites too, but no luck, she wants to keep biting. My fiance says to grab her mouth and keep it closed and it lets her know who's boss. He actually did this and she didnt go for his hand for about 10 mins. Hmm?
> 
> Since she's deaf, I know she cant hear me say no or yelp. I dont like hitting, but if she bites too hard, I do give her a little wack on the butt and she sits and I hand her a toy. Is that bad?


ive had the same issues with moose,and like you ive tried what advice has been given,but nothing has worked.what ive been doing is biting backi know this is probally unconventional,but i hold his mouth closed and bite his lip!he cries(i dont bite him really hard)but it stops him from biting!!!!


----------



## watchdawg (Mar 28, 2009)

when she starts nippin give her a toy to chew on teach her what to use her mouth for. my exp it never worked to grab mouth or swat the nose just try givin her a toy


----------



## watchdawg (Mar 28, 2009)

that sounds to me like a good way to get bit in the face


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

I tried putting a toy in her face, but she drops it. I also tried giving her a toy and playing with her...then she'll forget about the toy and try going for my fingers again. I think I'll try the thumb under tongue and and finger under chin...


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

All fun has to stop when they nip. I push the pup on their side, and hold them firmly until they have calmed down and stopped struggling. Then, when they are calm I let them up and give them a toy. Keep in mind that no bite inhibition training is going to make it stop in one round, you have to do this every single time, for as long as it takes. EVERYONE in the house has to have the same response, so work it out amongst yourselves, and be consistent. Smacking, biting etc, any kind of aggression is going to tell your pup that aggression is ok, be a firm pack leader, not just another pack member on the same level as the pup. And biting the pup in the face is only going to tell it that once it can overpower you, biting you in the face is a good way to get what he wants. 

Basically the pup needs to know that nipping and biting get it the opposite of a desired effect, its happy and playing, bites, and suddenly game ends. Your deaf pup cannot hear you yelp, but it can read your body language, and it knows what a pained reaction looks like, so go ahead and keep yelping and jumping back, then end of game, pups on his side. It took a month to break my bulldog of biting and nipping, and it was very slow progress, but in the end they get it.


----------



## watchdawg (Mar 28, 2009)

nice post floor, thats good advice


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

give her things she will like to chew on a lot how old is she? examples of tings would be chicken broth ice cubes, frozen carrots, hard dog cookies. just things like that so it will sooth her teeth but also be tasty so she keeps interest. put one of those things in front of her nose if she lets go of your hand and goes for whatever it is you have say yes the moment she lets go and use the hard treat as a reward. try not to pull your hands away quickly! this will make the puppy want to chase after your hands the barking sounds a lot like demand barking dont give in and try working on obedience training.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I Hold the bottom jaw and annoy them that way so they don't want to open their mouth on you


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

american_pit13 said:


> I Hold the bottom jaw and annoy them that way so they don't want to open their mouth on you


i heard o f people holding their thumb under the dogs tongue and adding some pressure never tried it myself.


----------



## watchdawg (Mar 28, 2009)

i think sickin any body part in there mouth when they are already upset is fueling the fire and stupid


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Doug used the same technique with our pups, one learned that way and the others...well they thought it was fun and or more irritating lol. I pick the puppy up and hold him/her to my upper body and make their head stay to my chest with a hand over their snout and give a stern "No!" then i tell them "be sweet" and give em kisses on the top of their head after they stop squirming around. It encourages your dog to become a licker, but it keeps them from nipping! it gives them the attention that they desire... Sometimes when they get excited they nip you while licking and you remind them "be sweet!" my dogs give kisses on comand now lol all you have to say is 'be sweet'. I just kill em with kindness lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

watchdawg said:


> i think sickin any body part in there mouth when they are already upset is fueling the fire and stupid


some stuff works for some dogs others dont. not every technique is going to work on every dog. so calling something people have successfully used is abit much.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

watchdawg said:


> i think sickin any body part in there mouth when they are already upset is fueling the fire and stupid


Well 10 years and it hasn't ever failed me and I have never been bitin by a dog. If you can't teach them to have a body part near it you are not properly training.


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

She's 11wks now and remember she's deaf so she cant hear me.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Ahhh I always start with hand signals for training anyway... you can still use either hollys suggestion or mine... just substitute a handsignal for the verbal command.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

well i guess your lucky your dog isnt blind because they learn more visualy then they do by noise. so a hand signal is a stronger ob cue then the word sit. you could use hiding your hands behind your back but do not do it fast or the pup may want to chase. do this when she lets go of your hand instead of saying no. since the treat should be in the other hand keep that one in view so it will encourage her to go for that.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Chicago said:


> She's 11wks now and remember she's deaf so she cant hear me.


That one reason making it uncomfortable for her when she bites you will help you. She will start to realize she doesn't like the response she gets when she bites. Make sure your expression shows that you do not like this biting


----------



## watchdawg (Mar 28, 2009)

i said in the mouth not near cant u read. well that about 20 years less than me ive seen it all. i suppose u think bitin its lip is a good idea too


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I had someone suggest to me one time to use breath spray... but the one pup I tried it on, it didn't phase him (Debo, the one in my sig line). He apparently enjoyed having minty fresh breath! I was told this by the breeder I had gotten him from, she said it worked for her. But, when it didn't work on Debo, I had to resort to other methods. Biting him back would only entice him to want to play more, at first. But once I got thru to him, he got the point. Different methods work for different dogs. I've not ever dealt with a deaf dog, but my guess would be the method American Pit suggested would work best for you since you're dealing with a deaf dog. I have had other dogs where I had to use the method American Pit suggested, and it worked, where as others would only think it wa a game, and want to bite again. Now, back to Debo.. when I bit him, i didn't bite his lip or his ear... I would put his whole muzzle in my mouth and apply slight pressure (not enough to really hurt him), and hold him there till he whined and wiggled to get loose. I would let him go, still holding his collar, make him look me directly in the eye, and tell him "No bite, bad dog!" Again, it just depends on the individual dog as to what method will work best. 

Uh, watchdawg... not trying to be rude, but how much experience do you have with this breed? I'm just asking b/c I see you're new to the board, and notice that yo're already debating and doubting breeders' experience as to training methods and whatnot. Again, not trying to start nothin, but just curious to your experience. There are several well experienced breeders and/or trainers on here that can provide various training methods or advice reguarding this wonderful breed to the lesser-experienced. I haven't been in the breed long, and am not a breeder, but have plenty of experience training many different bully types, as well as other breeds. While I'm not currently a trainer, that doesn't exclude or eliminate my ability to offer guidance/advice to others who have questions. 

So, anyways... back to the OP... good luck, and as someone stated above, pick one method and get everyone in the house to conform to that method. Stick with it, be consistant and you should be good to go! Keep us posted and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

Okay so she just tried to nip/bite me now and I tried putting my finger to the back of her mouth and she tried avoiding it, but I still did it to make sure she got the point. If she does it again, I will try American pits way.


----------



## APBTMOMMY (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry I didn't really take the time out to read what everyone else has wrote. IMHO even though she may be deaf doesn't mean she doesn't understand body language. I would personally try , when she get's rough or nippy and doesn't understand a hand signal to stop or sit and continues to get more excited roll her over on her back and place the thumb under the one arm pit and the pinkie finger under the other arm pit and rest the palm of your hand on her chest firmly (but don't hurt her of course lol) until she stop's fidgeting. Then place a toy in front of her and walk off and do something for five minutes or so (the reason I say five minutes is because any longer than that I think that the dog has done forgotten what is going on) then try again. This may take more than a couple of attempts but you have to let the dog know that you are the leader and when you signal that's its to rough that she knows to calm down.Every one find's there own method that work's. Playing with them is ton's of fun and I enjoy playing with my little guy, but you still have to let them know who's boss. Again sorry if someone said something similar or maybe even the same I just kinda jumped right into a reply.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Chicago said:


> I looked at other threads about puppy biting and I've tried putting into action the advice offered. However, Storm isnt affected by any of it. I tried putting my finger to the back of mouth about 15 times (only when she tries to bite my fingers) and she keeps coming back to get my fingers. Then she gets a little upset and starts to bark at me when she cant get my fingers. I did get her at 10wks so I figured she learned from her mom and her littermates how not to bite. I also tried popping her nose when she bites too, but no luck, she wants to keep biting. My fiance says to grab her mouth and keep it closed and it lets her know who's boss. He actually did this and she didnt go for his hand for about 10 mins. Hmm?
> 
> Since she's deaf, I know she cant hear me say no or yelp. I dont like hitting, but if she bites too hard, I do give her a little wack on the butt and she sits and I hand her a toy. Is that bad?


Just curious have you tried toy redirection? Sadie was a big time bitter as a puppy .. I kept a toy or rope with me at all times .. when she would go to bite or nip I gave her a firm NO.. And immediately redirected the biting behavior to the toy or rope. It worked very well. Since the dog is deaf you could try gripping the muzzle firmly and than redirecting her to the toy so she can bite and nip the toy or rope instead of your hand.


----------



## watchdawg (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah im new in here but not new to the breed. i dont have the time to be on the computer all day as i have a busy life with dogs and fam. my family had pits since the 70s. iwas raised with them in a time that they were not such a popular breed for family dog.
that being said there is no rep breeder that is going to tell u to stick your fingers in a dogs mouth or try to annoy an already irritated dog thats crazy. im not in here to piss everyone off but when people give advice like that to some one with a problem puppy thats not helping him or the breed. people love there dogs so much, as do i, they forget they are animals and animals bite. not all pits are created equal some are genetically meaner than others.
if u want to chat pm me or whatever u do here


----------



## watchdawg (Mar 28, 2009)

sadieblue and foorcandy got the rlight idea and good advice in my opinion


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

watchdawg said:


> yeah im new in here but not new to the breed. i dont have the time to be on the computer all day as i have a busy life with dogs and fam. my family had pits since the 70s. iwas raised with them in a time that they were not such a popular breed for family dog.
> that being said there is no rep breeder that is going to tell u to stick your fingers in a dogs mouth or try to annoy an already irritated dog thats crazy. im not in here to piss everyone off but when people give advice like that to some one with a problem puppy thats not helping him or the breed. people love there dogs so much, as do i, they forget they are animals and animals bite. not all pits are created equal some are genetically meaner than others.
> if u want to chat pm me or whatever u do here


One thing you have to remember is this member giving out advice is talking about puppies not grown dogs when dealing with puppies it's a lot different. American Pit 13 has been a member here for quite sometime now and is well respected in our community ... I am not trying to question your methods or say your wrong for not agreeing with someone else's methods but there is more than one way to deal with a bitting puppy. I have heard of reputable trainers and breeders who use this method. Puppies don't nip and bite because they are annoyed they do it because they are being puppies and teething. Some puppies bite way more than others in some cases a method like what american pit described is called for. Every puppy is different. I am not trying to argue I am just giving my opinion. I think you made some good points. But I also think american pit has made a good point as well.


----------



## watchdawg (Mar 28, 2009)

no american pit says she try to annoy her dog


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

watchdawg said:


> no american pit says she try to annoy her dog


Maybe a better word would have been distract the puppy? I am just guessing here but I don't think the advice given was intended to be used to piss off the puppy who has a problem . I think what she was getting at was trying to get the puppies attention by using the finger to distract the puppy and send a message using positive reinforcement. I will let her chime in and explain what she meant.


----------



## watchdawg (Mar 28, 2009)

puppies someone had a pic with there hands in a grown ass dogs mouth. if the pup is nipping and it enough a problem to ask for advice its irritated. its tryin to communicate in a way the handler doesnt understand. havin a couple dogs for a few years doesnt make u an expert according to her myspace link she is 23 that isnt enough time to know everything about pits


----------



## watchdawg (Mar 28, 2009)

were not talkin bout distacting just pointing a finger at a puppy they r forcing the dogs mouth open.


----------



## watchdawg (Mar 28, 2009)

this is not even dog training its common sense


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

watchdawg said:


> puppies someone had a pic with there hands in a grown ass dogs mouth. if the pup is nipping and it enough a problem to ask for advice its irritated. its tryin to communicate in a way the handler doesnt understand. havin a couple dogs for a few years doesnt make u an expert according to her myspace link she is 23 that isnt enough time to know everything about pits


whoa bro. chillax and have a corona. the pic was intended to show someone something. not to say, stick your hand in a grown dogs mouth and learn from that so you can teach your puppy. and whos to say that she didnt get raised our apbt her whole life, just like you???
were just tryin to help one another, were pointing out methods that have worked for us. 
not trying to get you mad or start a keyboard battle, just tryin to get you to see other ppls opinion.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

watchdawg said:


> puppies someone had a pic with there hands in a grown ass dogs mouth. if the pup is nipping and it enough a problem to ask for advice its irritated. its tryin to communicate in a way the handler doesnt understand. havin a couple dogs for a few years doesnt make u an expert according to her myspace link she is 23 that isnt enough time to know everything about pits


I disagree ... Some people don't have the exp to correct normal behavior like puppy biting. This member is asking for help because she does not know how to handle normal behavior that does not mean the puppy is irritated it just means her methods are not working and she needs to try something else .. The advice given here is not meant to be EXPERT advice ... Some of us have more exp than others and try to help when we can. Just because someone is young does not mean they don't have exp american pit grew up with these dogs her family was big into these dogs she has been around them all her life and has been surrounded with people who are much older than her whom have also delt with these dogs for many years. I am simply saying that just because you don't agree with her method does not make it wrong. There are many different ways to correct this behavior. I am not going to make this an arguement. Let's give our opinions and move forward. This is not the place to question ones exp or methods. Everyone has an opinion and there own way of doing things. It is up to the original poster to take the advice given here Know one is forcing this member to use this method we are just giving out advice for what has worked for us.


----------



## watchdawg (Mar 28, 2009)

i not tryin to keyboard battle either man i just disagree with the method of training and pretty sure the kid is gonna have no luck biting his pup in the face or sticking his hand in its mouth, im tellin ya ive seen it before and ive seen grown pitbulls that nip there whole life because of methods like that or lack of good training or no training at all, if they end up in the pound, and alot of time they do, they r dead becuase of lack of common sense.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

watchdawg said:


> i not tryin to keyboard battle either man i just disagree with the method of training and pretty sure the kid is gonna have no luck biting his pup in the face or sticking his hand in its mouth, im tellin ya ive seen it before and ive seen grown pitbulls that nip there whole life because of methods like that or lack of good training or no training at all, if they end up in the pound, and alot of time they do, they r dead becuase of lack of common sense.


I understand your concern .. I am pretty sure once you get to know american pit 13/Holly better you will see she is pretty damn knowledgeable about these dogs.. She is not just some silly kid who has her finger up her ass. Just stick around and read some of her posts and get to know her better I am sure you will see her differently.


----------



## watchdawg (Mar 28, 2009)

i get it u are all friends ofcourse everyone is going to team up i understand no hard feeling but say this out loud bite a pitbull in the face to teach him a lesson puppy or not c'mon


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, it's partly my fault for opening my mouth.. but I'm young too, and no, i wasn't raised around this breed, but I've done plenty of studying up, was a member of several different forums for the breed long before I ever got my first APBT, and had dealings with many responsible, well educated owners along the way. I was just curious as to the amount of knowledge you have. But, like SadieBlues said.. we should offer our opinions for methods that worked for us, so long as they're humane and ethical, and press on. The OP can choose which method he/she would like to use, and go from there. I don't like to argue, and generally try to avoid drama.. but if it's my fault that something got started, I have no problem admitting I was wrong, and bowing down! Just FYI.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey everyone has their own ways of doing things. This is a puppy we are talking about. 

When my girl was a pup I just grabbed her by the scruff of the neck. She learned really quick what I meant. I never hurt her but I did let her know...

Good luck Chicago!! You know we are all here to help you...


----------



## watchdawg (Mar 28, 2009)

im not sayin any thing bad about her just dont agree not tryin to b an a--hole just honest im sure u guys know alot about dogs, discussions like these people can learn alot the difference in opinions allows others to form there own


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

watchdawg said:


> i get it u are all friends ofcourse everyone is going to team up i understand no hard feeling but say this out loud bite a pitbull in the face to teach him a lesson puppy or not c'mon


I am saying she has been on this board longer than myself .. And has given out some pretty damn good advice .. She has earned the respect here of other members including myself that does not mean I agree with everything she has posted that just means I know she is not someone who is new to these dogs and does know her shit . I am saying your not always going to agree with what everyone says here but if you knew this member better you would know that she is not some dumb kid and she has been around these dogs for a good while. You can't argue everyone's opinions just gotta give yours and keep on moving. It's up to the person reading these boards whether or not they want to take the advice of someone else. It's not a big deal you have said how you feel she has given her opinions .. Let the person seeking advice decide what method she wants to use.


----------



## watchdawg (Mar 28, 2009)

well i guess i got a few people attention, is it off limits to discuss bloodlines in here wonderin what people runnin


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

We have a section for bloodline discussion .. You should take a look at it ... Anything you want to discuss as far as bloodlines goes is in this part of the forum

Bloodline Discussion - Go Pitbull .com - Pitbull Forums


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Watchdawg.. I believe there's actually a thread on here that talks specifically about bloodlines...or, you can start a new one if you cant find it.... no law against that. I currently do not have any dogs.. long story made short, my bro was accused of aggravated cruelty, and in order for him to come home from jail, we had to get rid of all our pets, judges orders.. he can't be around animals. So, I had to rehome my babies, and my mom had to rehome her 3 chihuahuas, the cat, the cockatiels and we set the turtles loose by the river. But I've owned APBTs or APBT mixes since 2001, when I got married the first time and had a house. I just rehomed my babies 2 wks ago, so I'm not that long gone outta the breed. I'm still learning more about bloodlines and reading peds and whatnot, so I'd be interested in learning from someone willing to teach me, if they have the patience to do so.


----------



## watchdawg (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah i saw that i dont need to know what to do before breedin or what ever but i was wondering what bloodlines people in here have


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

well, like Sadie said.. anything reguarding bloodline discussions would go under that topic... so, you can start a thread there, and anyone interested in chiming in will join.. trust me! like i said.. I'm interested in learning anything and everything i can about this breed... just need someone willing to teach me.


----------



## watchdawg (Mar 28, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Watchdawg.. I believe there's actually a thread on here that talks specifically about bloodlines...or, you can start a new one if you cant find it.... no law against that. I currently do not have any dogs.. long story made short, my bro was accused of aggravated cruelty, and in order for him to come home from jail, we had to get rid of all our pets, judges orders.. he can't be around animals. So, I had to rehome my babies, and my mom had to rehome her 3 chihuahuas, the cat, the cockatiels and we set the turtles loose by the river. But I've owned APBTs or APBT mixes since 2001, when I got married the first time and had a house. I just rehomed my babies 2 wks ago, so I'm not that long gone outta the breed. I'm still learning more about bloodlines and reading peds and whatnot, so I'd be interested in learning from someone willing to teach me, if they have the patience to do so.


im sorry to hear that, id go crazy if something like that happened to me. i feel your pain. hope u can get it all sorted out. hope no dogs had to go to the inhumane soc.


----------



## watchdawg (Mar 28, 2009)

idk how to start a new tread or any of that i just know dogs


----------



## watchdawg (Mar 28, 2009)

love the hellen keller quote by the way isnt there away to chat instead of this its slow and im not too good at it


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

ok.. go to the list of forums.. you can click at the top of this page where it says pitbull forums, go to the headline where it says bloodlines discussion (3rd from the top, it's right under general discussion). once you click on that, you'll be brought to another page. you'll see a grey button at the top that says new thread, click on that. then, you give your new thread a title, and in the message box, type whatever it is you wanna type, and then submit your thread.

As for the dogs, no.. nobody had to go to the inhumane society as you called it (good name, though). We found loving homes for all 5 dogs, as well as for the birds and cat. Thx for the condolences, though!


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

watchdawg said:


> i said in the mouth not near cant u read. well that about 20 years less than me ive seen it all. i suppose u think bitin its lip is a good idea too


well,you may think its nuts,and not right..but it works,and as some others have said,we have to do what works for our dog.that being said,when i feel as thought hes too big for this,ill do something else.and just so you know..i hold his mouth closed..its impossible for him to bite me.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I had someone suggest to me one time to use breath spray... but the one pup I tried it on, it didn't phase him (Debo, the one in my sig line). He apparently enjoyed having minty fresh breath! I was told this by the breeder I had gotten him from, she said it worked for her. But, when it didn't work on Debo, I had to resort to other methods. Biting him back would only entice him to want to play more, at first. But once I got thru to him, he got the point. Different methods work for different dogs. I've not ever dealt with a deaf dog, but my guess would be the method American Pit suggested would work best for you since you're dealing with a deaf dog. I have had other dogs where I had to use the method American Pit suggested, and it worked, where as others would only think it wa a game, and want to bite again. Now, back to Debo.. when I bit him, i didn't bite his lip or his ear... I would put his whole muzzle in my mouth and apply slight pressure (not enough to really hurt him), and hold him there till he whined and wiggled to get loose. I would let him go, still holding his collar, make him look me directly in the eye, and tell him "No bite, bad dog!" Again, it just depends on the individual dog as to what method will work best.
> 
> Uh, watchdawg... not trying to be rude, but how much experience do you have with this breed? I'm just asking b/c I see you're new to the board, and notice that yo're already debating and doubting breeders' experience as to training methods and whatnot. Again, not trying to start nothin, but just curious to your experience. There are several well experienced breeders and/or trainers on here that can provide various training methods or advice reguarding this wonderful breed to the lesser-experienced. I haven't been in the breed long, and am not a breeder, but have plenty of experience training many different bully types, as well as other breeds. While I'm not currently a trainer, that doesn't exclude or eliminate my ability to offer guidance/advice to others who have questions.
> 
> So, anyways... back to the OP... good luck, and as someone stated above, pick one method and get everyone in the house to conform to that method. Stick with it, be consistant and you should be good to go! Keep us posted and let us know how it goes!


thanks for not making me sound like an idiot biting my dog back!!it REALLY does work!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I will only post this to clear one thing up for people viewing my pic. As most know that was a pic for demonstration only. That dog has not biting issue I was just showing how I hold the Jaw. And yes I make it uncomfortable for them as they are making me uncomfortable by biting but to each his own. Has worked for me sorry if it doesn't work for you.


----------



## watchdawg (Mar 28, 2009)

belindabone said:


> well,you may think its nuts,and not right..but it works,and as some others have said,we have to do what works for our dog.that being said,when i feel as thought hes too big for this,ill do something else.and just so you know..i hold his mouth closed..its impossible for him to bite me.


the conversation was dead now u want to stir it up again thats cool, i can go on all night long on how i think its stupid. i was talkin bout biting your dogs face and puttin your thumb under the tongue but whatever u do what u do and if your dog bites a lil kid when its a year old (still a pup) but strong like a grown dog i will still keep sighning petitons to fight bsl .figure it out


----------



## watchdawg (Mar 28, 2009)

belindabone said:


> thanks for not making me sound like an idiot biting my dog back!!it REALLY does work!!!


i know some one with a beagle that bite there dog back he 33 stiches


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

belindabone said:


> thanks for not making me sound like an idiot biting my dog back!!it REALLY does work!!!


Haha! You're welcome!


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

watchdawg said:


> the conversation was dead now u want to stir it up again thats cool, i can go on all night long on how i think its stupid. i was talkin bout biting your dogs face and puttin your thumb under the tongue but whatever u do what u do and if your dog bites a lil kid when its a year old (still a pup) but strong like a grown dog i will still keep sighning petitons to fight bsl .figure it out


you do that..ill keep doing what im doin im no idiot..quit trying to make me sound like im one im done arguing with you


----------



## watchdawg (Mar 28, 2009)

to everyone i pissed off sorry, but if u cant see my point trade in your pit for a poodle and help save the breed.


----------



## watchdawg (Mar 28, 2009)

infinity8x3 said:


> Arguing on the internet is like being in the special olympics, even if you win you're still a retard.
> 
> All so watchdog plz use your edit post button and add stuff to your first post instead of double or even triple posting.
> 
> Thanks for your corporation.


dont know how to do that man


----------



## watchdawg (Mar 28, 2009)

infinity8x3 said:


> No problem just informing you. Glad i could help.
> 
> Oops i miss read what you said.... Ok when you post then want to add to that post instead of making a new post go to your first post. And look all the way to the bottom right hand side of the post you will see a couple buttons. The first button says edit post. Click that. And it will let you change or add to the post. Kinda hard to explain but easy to do. Hell i just did it lol.


k i think i get it its all new to me


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Do you have a good "NO" command established yet for your DEAF pup CHI? Ive dealt with a few deaf ones before.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Poodles are pretty viscious. 
i'd go with beagle.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Wow, this thread is like a runaway train. What a wreck. 

To the OP:

Normally, a puppy WOULD learn bite inihibition from it's littermates, however with your pup being deaf, it might not have caught on as soon as it should have since it cannot hear the yelps of the other dogs. Your best bet is to establish the right body language and facial expressions with your dog so that it knows what it looks like when you are unhappy with it's behavior. 

I don't entirely agree with immediate redirection with a toy - to me that seems like you are rewarding biting with a toy. Definitely praise them when they chew a toy instead of you, but I wouldn't give a toy within several minutes of your pup biting you. That's just my personal opinion. 

Good luck with the training! You are a saint for taking in a deaf pit puppy. You have your work cut out for you and I hope we can help you however we can.


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

Let me start by saying Thank You to all who gave their advice and opinions. It is still taking time for her to stop nipping and biting, but there is great progress. I have used American_Pit's way and she is getting the idea that I dont like the nipping and biting. After she bites, I put my thumb under her tongue and finger under her chin, add a little pressure. She tries to fight it and get my thumb out her mouth, after I let go, she wants to come back but she doesnt bite or nip. she just grazes her mouth against my hand. I'm not sure what that's saying but hey she's not biting.
Thank you for the Goodlucks. I'm glad to know you guys are here to help me because I dont think I could do it all alone.
Redog I'm trying to use my "No" signal, but she isn't catching on just yet to it..I pat my hand and shake my head no...so i hope that isnt to much for her.

Now, I dont apprecaite some of your comments Watchdawg. I asked for advice and that's what you should have given. I did not ask for you to bash and down others opinions or advice. Methods that have worked for people should not be downed at all, IT WORKED! I'm trying to pick out what would work for my baby. She is a puppy, and can not be treated like an adult dog. I am trying to find a good approach for a deaf puppy. I do not want, in any way, to frighten or make her feel sad and unhappy. 

So with that being said, I will still take advice from members.

**OH, new pics are coming soon lol** She has on sumthing cute lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Glad its helping. You don't even have to try and get under her tongue. She comes at you just grab that jaw. Hopefully she learns that you are boss and not gonna take this. When she doesn't bit make sure you praise her and make her aware that this is good behavior.


----------



## kruella23 (Mar 27, 2009)

the toy thing works for my pup too...we have a stuffed animal teddy bear that we gave her so when she slept in the crate she would feel more secure with something to hold on to...but now she just uses it as a chew toy! it works pretty well...
we also have a squeky (sp?) ball that entertains her when she tries to bite too....


----------



## rusbell (Dec 28, 2008)

I've tried alot of different things with my dog. Tapping on the nose, bitter spray on my hands (she licked it off), yelping, getting up and walking away. It didn't seem like much was working but one day she just didn't mouth me anymore. I really think that once she started maturing a bit it just got old and she finally got the hint. I hope everything works out well for you!


----------

